# Wood usage this winter.



## English BoB (Jan 27, 2015)

Stacked the fireplace last night for the blizzard of 2015 ( not - thank god ) , took stock of wood in the shed and so far I have burned just over 2 cords of Oak.
Used a little oil three or four times for those few negative nights and one weekend I was away.
So all in all the shed has 3+ cords left.
Wood works for me.

Bob


----------



## Bagelboy (Jan 27, 2015)

Cold nighttime temps coming up the next few weeks. I should be on par to use my 5 to 6 cords this year, but I always have about 20 cut , split, and stacked at all times. I never worry about usage, just my house temps. I like it 74 degrees. I have 2 stoves going in a good sized home. It's a lot of work, but I could never afford to use oil, gas, or electric. I've been burning about 30 years now!


----------



## English BoB (Jan 27, 2015)

Bagelboy said:


> Cold nighttime temps coming up the next few weeks. I should be on par to use my 5 to 6 cords this year, but I always have about 20 cut , split, and stacked at all times. I never worry about usage, just my house temps. I like it 74 degrees. I have 2 stoves going in a good sized home. It's a lot of work, but I could never afford to use oil, gas, or electric. I've been burning about 30 years now!



My experience has taught me that in this area the coldest part of a "regular " winter is now through end of Feb. This will be were the wood really gets burnt.
Hope you escaped the storm.


----------



## Mag Craft (Jan 27, 2015)

I have only used about a cord and a half so far this year.   This Jan has not been bad at all and in fact got up to 68 today.   I am estimating 3 to 3 and half cord for the year.


----------



## Rebelduckman (Jan 27, 2015)

English BoB said:


> Stacked the fireplace last night for the blizzard of 2015 ( not - thank god ) , took stock of wood in the shed and so far I have burned just over 2 cords of Oak.
> Used a little oil three or four times for those few negative nights and one weekend I was away.
> So all in all the shed has 3+ cords left.
> Wood works for me.
> ...



I've burned about a cord and a half of primarily cherry, red maple and Hackberry. Used poplar for kindling and fat wood for starter


----------



## English BoB (Jan 27, 2015)

Mag Craft said:


> I have only used about a cord and a half so far this year.   This Jan has not been bad at all and in fact got up to 68 today.   I am estimating 3 to 3 and half cord for the year.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 68 ? ....sixty eight ?......6 + 8 = 14......got it.......thats 4 degrees warmer than it is outside here. LoL


----------



## Mag Craft (Jan 27, 2015)

That is some funny math there Bob.   Good luck.


----------



## English BoB (Jan 27, 2015)

Mag Craft said:


> That is some funny math there Bob.   Good luck.



Call it cabin fever..............


----------



## Mag Craft (Jan 27, 2015)

Well if it was 10* here I would start to feel some of that cabin fever myself.    But instead I went and scrounged some elm today that a maintenance crew took down at a golf course.


----------



## mark cline (Jan 27, 2015)

About 1 1/2 cord so far , its been cold this week and next week should be colder . Snow has really been on the slim side , other than the 60" storm   before Thanksgiving , only 2"-3 " here and  there.


----------



## Diabel (Jan 27, 2015)

About half way through the stacks 
About half way though the burning season


----------



## Poindexter (Jan 28, 2015)

Four more days and I'll have January behind me.  I might go into next fall will some wood left over from this year.  That would be a treat.  

I am on track to burn about seven this year if the weather pattern stays typical.


----------



## Stoneduster (Jan 28, 2015)

We are moving this winter, so I didn't put up any wood last year.  I have been getting kiln dried wood from a place down the road.  I just picked up my fourth half-cord.


----------



## Stoneduster (Jan 28, 2015)

My wife has been home with a newborn though, so there has been more round-the-clock burning than in a typical year.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 28, 2015)

I've burned through about half of the 5 cords I had stacked up for this winter, I started burning regularly in the beginning of November, I replace my stove in mid December so I'm sitting pretty good as of now, Once March hits I get a lot more day time thermal heating from the better sun angle which helps out.


----------



## Gareth96 (Jan 28, 2015)

Less than 1.5 cords... this Blaze King rulz!


----------



## Kaptain (Jan 28, 2015)

About 2 1/2 cords.  Can't recall the last day the stove went cold.


----------



## Firefighter938 (Jan 28, 2015)

I am under 2 cords. This winter has been nice. I have been out and able to cut more than I have burned


----------



## KenLockett (Jan 28, 2015)

English BoB said:


> Stacked the fireplace last night for the blizzard of 2015 ( not - thank god ) , took stock of wood in the shed and so far I have burned just over 2 cords of Oak.
> Used a little oil three or four times for those few negative nights and one weekend I was away.
> So all in all the shed has 3+ cords left.
> Wood works for me.
> ...


I concur Bob.  All my 'good stuff' is anxiously awaiting it's turn in the boiler/stove!  I'm in Petersburgh over the mountain via Route 2 on Hwy Route 22.


----------



## mtarbert (Jan 28, 2015)

As long as you have Half your wood left on Groundhog day   you will be fine


----------



## rideau (Jan 28, 2015)

Stoneduster said:


> My wife has been home with a newborn though, so there has been more round-the-clock burning than in a typical year.


Congratulations.


----------



## rideau (Jan 28, 2015)

I've burned about 4/5 cord from my stacks, but got through much of December on uglies and branches.  So I don't know how much I have burned, but I know I have about 3 1/2 cords left of 2014-2015 wood, plus a face cord of uglies.  I'm certain I'll have lots of wood left at the end of the season.  I was concerned going into this burning season, as many were predicting a colder winter than last year.


----------



## Diabel (Jan 28, 2015)

Winter is not over yet. 
I find myself wishing (more often now) it was coming to an end.

I will be fine with wood supply. Unless we have another spring (non-spring) like last year.


----------



## rideau (Jan 28, 2015)

Winter isn't over, and we are in a cold spell, with continued cold predicted thru February.  But we are getting much more sun and the sunwarms the house during the day, so even with the colder weather I find I am not using more wood. 

We've had little snow.  Hope we have enough rain this coming summer for the garden.  We had way too much last year, except in the opinion of the celery, and way too little sun.


----------



## Diabel (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, the solar gain is noticeable for sure!


----------



## KB007 (Jan 29, 2015)

I was worried I didn't have enough for this winter, but so far I seem to be well ahead.  I've burned about 1.5 cords of my split late  2012 wood and just got into my split early 2013 stuff.  It's so nice to be 2 yrs ahead.  Feels like it hasn't been as cold this year, plus a few nice days when I haven't run the stove.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 29, 2015)

I have burned a lot more than normal this winter. I have burned 3 cords and running low on my two year wood and will have to raid my 1 year wood at some point. I ran my minisplit hard last year on purpose and it really cut my wood usage. I will be running the minisplit a lot harder the rest of the winter and plan on hauling in a couple of extra cords for next year.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 29, 2015)

So far....about 3 Cords. Been burning Oak that I have no business burning (1 1/2 years CSS) for the past 3 weeks.....but the stove temps are up to 600-700 *F hopefully helping keep things clean .....as a matter of fact, going back to the stacks to grab more later this morning


----------



## English BoB (Jan 29, 2015)

rideau said:


> I've burned about 4/5 cord from my stacks, but got through much of December on uglies and branches.  So I don't know how much I have burned, but I know I have about 3 1/2 cords left of 2014-2015 wood, plus a face cord of uglies.  I'm certain I'll have lots of wood left at the end of the season.  I was concerned going into this burning season, as many were predicting a colder winter than last year.



A face of uglies is better than an ugly face yes ?


----------



## Beardog (Jan 29, 2015)

About 2 cords in so far. I've got another cord marked for this year and think I may get by with less than that.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 30, 2015)

I rarely bother to measure or calculate what I've burned . . . as long as I see plenty of wood in the woodshed and plenty stacked outside seasoning I am happy and content.


----------



## tomc585 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have gone through about 2 cords already, went fast because there was a lot of small pieces from wagon wheel rounds. The next cord in line will go fast too because it is some crappy wood from a neighbors tree which I intended to use on warmer days when I am home veggin out. Plenty of good stuff in reserves.


----------



## BoiledOver (Jan 30, 2015)

As of today, we have burned 15% less than last year at this time. Weighing and recording has its upsides. 9,494 lbs last year and 8083 lbs this year


----------



## Oakwood5 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi all first winter with our jotul f400 and a little ashamed to say we're running on the low side of wood.  Will have plenty for next year and after that. I am trying to decide if I should purchase additional wood for this year or run the gas furnace. A close by neighbor owns a tree service and says his all oak wood is ready to burn. I don't doubt the wood is seasoned but do wonder if it's dry enough to burn this year.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Mag Craft (Jan 30, 2015)

Oakwood5 said:


> Hi all first winter with our jotul f400 and a little ashamed to say we're running on the low side of wood.  Will have plenty for next year and after that. I am trying to decide if I should purchase additional wood for this year or run the gas furnace. A close by neighbor owns a tree service and says his all oak wood is ready to burn. I don't doubt the wood is seasoned but do wonder if it's dry enough to burn this year.  Any thoughts on this?


Take a piece of his seasoned wood, split it and take a moisture content reading.   Then you will know for sure if is good to go.


----------



## Oakwood5 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks will do just especially with some of this weather they are forecasting.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 30, 2015)

About 1.8 cords of wood and 1.7 tons of pellets.


----------



## caferacer (Jan 31, 2015)

Oakwood5 said:


> Thanks will do just especially with some of this weather they are forecasting.



More snow is coming in a couple of days.

I'm on my 3rd cord. I must have a super uninsulated house.


----------



## xman23 (Jan 31, 2015)

We burn more every year. The weekend place has become long weekends and early arrival. Wood is the only heat when we are here. I'm a lot of years ahead, but this summer I do need to get working.


----------



## Andy S. (Jan 31, 2015)

It's getting harder to estimate as the season progresses. I'm probably approaching 2 cords and am a face cord away from being in a bind. The balance of this year's wood after the face cord in the garage is under snow well away from the house. The "unfun" part of wood heat will be this afternoon's moving and restacking work.


----------



## jimdrea (Jan 31, 2015)

About 2 cords. I burn from 4pm to 10pm on weeknights and all day on the weekends. Oil furnace will kick on when it gets below 62 degrees in the house and to heat hot water. 1st year burning with an insert and have cut down on oil burned by 75 %. Luck too that oils cheap this year.  Nothing heats like wood though,love it.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jan 31, 2015)

All this talk about wood supply is giving me the itch to start cutting again, unfortantly there's about 14" of snow on the ground with another 10-14 forecasted for Sunday night, I guess it's still beers, look at the chainsaw and splitter in the garage season. Maybe by march I can get back out in the woods, of course this wood would be for the 17/18 winter


----------



## blueguy (Jan 31, 2015)

We're just shy of 1.75 cords used so far - been burning full time since mid-Oct-ish.


----------



## TheRambler (Jan 31, 2015)

Its my first year burning, and the house needs some major air sealing and insulation added. I have burned about 3 1/2 cords so far, and 2 tons of pellets. Just got a progress hybrid though, and am already saving 1/2-3/4 a bag of pellets a day, and burning the same amount of wood for more heat. I have a ton of bio bricks, 1/2 cord of kinda crappy punky wood and 1 cord of cherry left. Should be good to go. Have about 8 cords stacked for next year.


----------



## D8Chumley (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd guess I'm around 2 also, give or take. I think that's what's in the pile I've used when I measured it last year. It's almost gone so now I have room to stack what I have bucked in the driveway when I get to it. Glad I busted my butt last year to get ahead while I was seasonally laid off for 7 weeks.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 1, 2015)

Not much snow but the night have been real cold.. Thats ok Love burning wood and don't like plowing snow too much


----------



## tsquini (Feb 1, 2015)

Right around 2 cords so far. The time of year that kills me is when I'm still burning in March and April.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Feb 2, 2015)

Poindexter said:


> Four more days and I'll have January behind me.  I might go into next fall will some wood left over from this year.  That would be a treat.
> 
> I am on track to burn about seven this year if the weather pattern stays typical.


I'm close to that poindexter. It's been quite a cold winter so far


----------



## English BoB (Feb 2, 2015)

KenLockett said:


> I concur Bob.  All my 'good stuff' is anxiously awaiting it's turn in the boiler/stove!  I'm in Petersburgh over the mountain via Route 2 on Hwy Route 22.



As a personal update a few pics to share,
1 & 2 show how I,ve burrowed into the wood shed, that empty space is approx 2 1/2 + cords. the last row at the back keeps the snow out ( westward facing ) which is how my wood dries so well I,am always tempted to leave to protect the rest from the elements will be used this year as we go through spring. There are 3 cords left in the shed but, this is the real burning season here in upstate NY so I,am still doing well.
3. Is the snow we didnt get in the blizzard of 2015, its over 2 feet and still snowing. 
4. Is my old faithful 1956 JD that is my log puller just before she fired up on the third turn ( 6 volt ) in 2 feet of snow and 4 deg  ready to clear the driveway.
5. The woodshed from earlier, when oak was waiting to keep me warm.

Bob


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 2, 2015)

Greetings, neighbor.  I'll look out at the snow tomorrow.  The 4+ cords left are in the garage.


----------



## seabert (Feb 2, 2015)

Was burning very little until just a couple of weeks ago. Now going through wood like crazy. I cannot gauge yet how much I expect to burn but I just hope my current supply makes it through the season.


----------



## MI wood guy (Feb 3, 2015)

So far 2 cord and 1 rick.into some 2yr css hard maple,stuff is awesome


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm past half way on the wood, and into nice dry red oak. I'm blasting straight through it in this cold weather.


----------



## Badger (Feb 3, 2015)

English BoB said:


> As a personal update a few pics to share,
> 1 & 2 show how I,ve burrowed into the wood shed, that empty space is approx 2 1/2 + cords. the last row at the back keeps the snow out ( westward facing ) which is how my wood dries so well I,am always tempted to leave to protect the rest from the elements will be used this year as we go through spring. There are 3 cords left in the shed but, this is the real burning season here in upstate NY so I,am still doing well.
> 3. Is the snow we didnt get in the blizzard of 2015, its over 2 feet and still snowing.
> 4. Is my old faithful 1956 JD that is my log puller just before she fired up on the third turn ( 6 volt ) in 2 feet of snow and 4 deg  ready to clear the driveway.
> ...


Nice tractor English BoB!  Is it a 320?


----------



## Badger (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm through 2 1/2-ish cords.  I'm going to stop when I hit 4 as the wood after that isn't dry enough.  I learned my lesson to top cover if you want dry wood.  Too much rain this year.


----------



## English BoB (Feb 3, 2015)

Badger said:


> Nice tractor English BoB!  Is it a 320?



420W -row crop utillity. Born in Feb 56, 2 cyl and 29 hp with adjustable width options on the rear axle.


----------



## whatsgnu (Feb 6, 2015)

I figure I burn about 2 cord a month to heat the whole house ( about 2300sqft, part circa 1790 vintage)  with a Sam Daniels hot air furnace. Started burning at Thanksgiving and have enough seasoned wood to get thru mid March or so, then we turn the oil back on.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 6, 2015)

It's depressing to hear that "O" word


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 6, 2015)

This winter is wimpy compared to last winter. I've  burned about a chord and a half in a 3200 Sq ft house in a cold climate. And 140 gallons of LP


----------



## Mag Craft (Feb 6, 2015)

WiscWoody said:


> This winter is wimpy compared to last winter. I've  burned about a chord and a half in a 3200 Sq ft house in a cold climate. And 140 gallons of LP


You are right, even here it has not been as bad as last year.


----------



## tigger (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm into it for about 2.5 cords. I am sitting on another 2.5 cords of very good wood. I am hoping that I will have wood left over to start next year. I have another 3.5 cords for next year. I will need to get going once the snow drifts shrink.


----------



## FishKiller (Feb 6, 2015)

just shy of 2 cords for me. so far there has only been 3 good cold snaps (singles at night, upper 20's during the day). i did burn a bit of oil on a few mornings when i couldn't get up though. i would expect that before the end of march i will burn another 2. its very strange though, i can't wait to get the stove going when the temps start dipping at night in the fall... can't wait to shut her down come spring.


----------



## Beardog (Feb 7, 2015)

Pretty cold in the northeast, temps below 0 a couple nights and the wood is going fast. In the worst of it now.


----------



## English BoB (Feb 7, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> Greetings, neighbor.  I'll look out at the snow tomorrow.  The 4+ cords left are in the garage.



.Just refilled the hearth , got through this cold week. Can you believe the snow we are due over the next few days ?

As an aside - I just reached the 3 cord mark plus 1/8 tank of oil.


----------



## KenLockett (Feb 7, 2015)

English BoB said:


> .Just refilled the hearth , got through this cold week. Can you believe the snow we are due over the next few days ?
> 
> As an aside - I just reached the 3 cord mark plus 1/8 tank of oil.


Like a heat wave here now!


----------

